# Suggestion: WordReference Search At Bottom Of Thread



## jeffc418

Ciao WordReference!  I come to you today with a suggestion that I believe would benefit most of the WordReference community (I would hope)!  At the top of every page is the lovely WordReference search bar (where it says "Dictionary and thread title search:" and then you can choose the language), I tend to use that bar a lot.  But, when I'm reading a thread or someone's response to my post and I suddenly want to define a word, I need to scroll to the top of the page to use the search bar.  In scrolling to the top of the page, I lose my position in the thread.  If the search bar was at the bottom of the page, it would be closest to the newest responses, which is where we are most likely reading when we encounter a word to define.

WordReference is such a wonderful community and hopefully by giving this suggestion I can be giving back by helping others who would like to see the search bar at the bottom in addition to its current location 

Thank you for your time, ye gods of WordReference!


----------



## Cagey

Hi jeffc418,

In the bar at the bottom of the page, at the right side, there is a link "Top" which will take you immediately to the location of the Look-up box at the top of the page.

(It took me a long time to notice it, but now I find it a very handy way to avoid scrolling to the top.)


----------



## Nunty

The way I handle it is to keep one tab open for using the look-up box and read threads in another tab.


----------



## danielfranco

Well, if the need ever arises, I do CTRL-N (which opens another browser or tab with exactly the same content and page position) and then hit the "Home" button on the keyboard.
One window marks my place in the forums, the other takes me up to the control panel bar.
D

EDIT - Forgot to mention: if I ever lose my place in the page, instead of using the mouse to scroll like crazy, I hit the space bar, which scrolls down one "screen" at a time. As you can see, I'm a big fan of keyboard shortcuts. I have this thing against mouses (and folks who insist on saying "mice" for computer mouseses). That's all.


----------



## Trisia

Some of the keyboard shortcuts depend on the browser you're using.
I tend to use the Home/End buttons to go to the top quickly, and PageDown/PageUp to go "one screen at a time."

(and scrolling like crazy isn't necessary - click on the mouse wheel and gently move the mouse up or down).


----------



## fsabroso

Hi jeffc418:

Did you check this:


> *Other Tools:*
> 
> 
> For heavy users of the right-click feature, try the          old right-click menu customizations.   They still work.
> Here are some old toolbar buttons          that work in many browsers including Internet Explorer and Firefox.
> Firefox and other Mozilla users: The          WordReference search plugins can be very useful.
> http://www.wordreference.com/english/Toolbar.asp


It's easy, helpful and quick to find a translation/threads.
When you use it, a small new window will pop up with no "_lose my position in the thread_"

I work with Firefox, so I use this one:
http://www.wordreference.com/english/LinkButtonsOld.htm

Try it, you'll enjoy it


----------



## danielfranco

Well, I never thought I'd feel like the poor cousin for having a Mac and Safari. Fine, I'll go download Firefox for Mac, but it's kinda buggy.

Oh, and trisia, I have no mouse wheel. I have this miniscule tiny rubber dot, like a Zsa Zsa Gabor birthmark, and clicking it takes me "behind" the screen! Anyway, for those you enjoy the mouse over the keyboard, I insist they are apt to wiggle the mouse like mad!!!



D


----------



## Ynez

Have you tried to investigate the options you have, danielfranco? I have the same system and browser as you, but I have not tried anything...and at the moment don't need it either.


----------



## mkellogg

Adding another search box isn't a bad idea, and I might do it in the near future.

I realized, though, that a keyboard shortcut was missing, and added it.

So now, you can hit:
IE: Alt-w
Firefox: Alt-Shift-W
others: probably one of the two
to bring you to the search box.

Firefox users, I believe you can get rid of the need to press Shift by following these directions (untested):


> Type "about:config" in the search box.
> Change ui.key.chromeAccess to 5
> and ui.key.contentAccess to 4


----------



## Loob

Thanks for the shortcut, Mike - I like it


----------



## brian

mkellogg said:


> I realized, though, that a keyboard shortcut was missing, and added it.



Amazing! Thanks, Mike.

For the record, I do just like Nunty, but oftentimes my "dictionary"-tab turns into another "threads"-tab (since while I'm looking through dictionary entries, I click on old, related threads), so this shortcut will still be very helpful.

The other thing I do a lot is click somewhere in the forum window (i.e. anywhere but the reply field), then hit "Home" on the keyboard. This brings you to the very top of the page.


----------



## Ynez

mkellogg said:


> So now, you can hit:
> IE: Alt-w
> Firefox: Alt-Shift-W
> others: probably one of the two
> to bring you to the search box.



I tried just to see if it would work...none of those worked, and then I tried command + w: something happened at last! The forum page closed 

I should not play too much with these things.  Daniel, if you find out something, tell me!


----------



## danielfranco

Ynez,
The same thing happened to me: Firefox closes with command + shift +W.

Instead, I went to the "old" buttons, you know? The ones you install by dragging them into your bookmark bar? That worked fine: you highlight a word, then click on the button, and it opens a new window with the WR page for the word.

By the way, a lot of the bugs in Firefox for Mac seem to be gone! Yay!
D


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Daniel,

I've been using FF for Mac for a few years, and haven't yet found the bugs.  To get to the Dict./Thread Title Search box I just press the Home key.  Of course that works well with my antediluvian 10.2.8 and might not be so simple for you folks with modern gear.


----------



## jeffc418

Thanks a ton mkellogg for your reply and everyone else!  Wow Alt+W works perfectly with Google Chrome!  Though I must say that a majority of the time, I browse WordReference from my BlackBerry using Opera Mini, and keyboard shortcuts are yet to be added to the mobile platform   If you find yourself pondering whether or not to add another search box, if there are any others who browse via mobile, that'd be why .  Thank you everyone for your wonderful comments, this is a great community!


----------



## mkellogg

How do you say "Alt-shift-W" in Mac-speak?  "Command" seems to be the Ctrl key, but what is the Alt key?  That is the one that should work for you.


----------



## Ynez

mkellogg said:


> How do you say "Alt-shift-W" in Mac-speak?  "Command" seems to be the Ctrl key, but what is the Alt key?  That is the one that should work for you.



There is a ctrl-key, an alt-key and one with an apple and another symbol, which is the one I called command (not totally sure).

It seems the Alt-key works with Firefox. I was just playing for a while seeing if it worked. I don't feel the need for new features on my page. I use Mozilla and not planning to change browser at the moment.


----------

